
Is There Any Reason to Keep Up with the News? - DiabloD3
http://www.artofmanliness.com/2016/01/18/is-there-any-reason-to-keep-up-with-the-news/
======
wsc981
The article states the following:

 _The news keeps us informed so we can take action on important issues.

…

There’s undoubtedly truth to this idea. But it is often simplistically stated,
and done so without some important caveats.

First, to truly be informed — to be able to make sense of the news in order
know what action to take on it — requires more than the news itself. The news
rarely gives context to what it reports, offering instead a ceaseless torrent
of facts and data points. Background knowledge on history, psychology,
philosophy, and so on, gleaned from books and other more stable, in-depth
information sources, is required to make connections between these facts,
stake out well-founded positions, and make sound decisions._

I guess not every person is able to make informed decisions based on the news,
and not everyone shares the same perspectives. But to give an example: when in
pre-WW2 Germany:

\- Hitler's rise to power.

\- Kristallnacht happened.

\- I think Hitler's anti-jew rhetoric was overt, not hidden. Most likely some
news sources reviewed Hitlers pamphlet "Mein Kampf".

For plenty of jewish people this should have been a cue that Germany and
perhaps most of Europe was not safe anymore. But for whatever reasons a lot of
people still chose to stay. Perhaps they were not informed (didn't follow
news), perhaps they found it hard to leave their property or relatives behind.
By keeping track of the news, I think one can anticipate situations like this
and take proper measures for themselves or their loved ones.

Now I believe Europe will face a civil war in the near future, based on the
news I've been following in the last few years. I'm not gonna stay in Europe
myself. Actually within the coming months I'll travel to Asia and try to live
there. I'm sure in the coming year we'll get more major terrorist attacks as
we had in 2015. I'm not gonna stick around and find out. Of course, many of my
friends don't agree with me and that's ok. For their sake I hope I'm wrong.

~~~
dalke
> Now I believe Europe will face a civil war in the near future

Can you be more specific? The most recent civil war in Europe was the 2001
insurgency in the Republic of Macedonia, as one of the Yugoslav Wars - is that
the type of civil war you mean?

The thing with this sort of prediction is that I've been hearing ones just
like it, regarding the US, for decades:

2015 - "At that point, the citizens will clash beyond the ballot box. We see
that beginning with random killings of police and random killings by police.
It will only get worse. No one should want it and no one, myself included,
does want it. But how much longer until we have another civil war?"
[https://journal.ijreview.com/2015/09/247405-clash-
citizens/](https://journal.ijreview.com/2015/09/247405-clash-citizens/)

2011 - "I look around me and, like a geologist measuring the warning signs of
an impending volcanic eruption, I’m disturbed and wondering if anyone else is
picking up on the signs of disaster." \-
[http://www.teapartynation.com/profiles/blogs/another-
civil-w...](http://www.teapartynation.com/profiles/blogs/another-civil-war)

2003 - "Yes, I predict a civil war, of some momentous dimension. My decision
to fight with Indians is to protect Indians, not because I despise America, my
beloved country. This is a most unfortunate predicament, but it is the direct
result of liberal ideology." \-
[http://www.badeagle.com/journal/archives/2003_12.html#000397](http://www.badeagle.com/journal/archives/2003_12.html#000397)

1968 - "Few people realize that a second civil war - black vs. white - could
erupt across our nation at any moment." \-
[https://news.google.com/newspapers?nid=1129&dat=19680214&id=...](https://news.google.com/newspapers?nid=1129&dat=19680214&id=1X1IAAAAIBAJ&sjid=hmwDAAAAIBAJ&pg=5934,1857349&hl=en)

Oct 7, 1965 - "Stan said that in over to take over the United States the
Communists plan to begin 'a civil war in the North' and the 'secession of
several Southern states' from Union." \-
[https://news.google.com/newspapers?id=351RAAAAIBAJ&sjid=kWwD...](https://news.google.com/newspapers?id=351RAAAAIBAJ&sjid=kWwDAAAAIBAJ&pg=7169%2C1047057)

(Or see this 1983 commentary - "... but without King's leadership and example
we might well have had a great deal more [violence]. We had no 'second civil
war,' as some at the time were predicting -
[https://news.google.com/newspapers?nid=1891&dat=19831103&id=...](https://news.google.com/newspapers?nid=1891&dat=19831103&id=RaYfAAAAIBAJ&sjid=Y9YEAAAAIBAJ&pg=3021,252635&hl=en)
)

In the 1960s, given the predictions of civil war in the US, would it have been
a wise decision for American citizens in the US to stay, or to leave their
property or relatives behind? How could they have figured out that the
predictions of near-term civil war were incorrect?

~~~
wsc981
Can you be more specific? The most recent civil war in Europe was the 2001
insurgency in the Republic of Macedonia, as one of the Yugoslav Wars - is that
the type of civil war you mean?

I believe we're heading to a civil war because there are several problems in
Europe and politicians aren't able to deal with any of them:

\- We're becoming less democratic, so voices of people aren't heard. The EU
and many of it's countries are more interested in the needs of big business.
At some point this will anger people.

\- I don't believe endless immigration without integration will be a success.
In Holland we already have lots of badly integrated 3rd and 4th generation
immigrants. They have high unemployment, low education and are high up in
criminality statistics.

\- Because of bad integration we're living more and more in a segregated
society.

\- In Europe it's become clear in the last couple of weeks that our
governments and the media have been trying to cover up or hide criminal
actions by immigrants. This has been clearly stated by police officials &
several media companies.

\- For the coming year even more immigrants are expected to come to (still)
wealthy European countries compared to last year.

\- Our welfare state provides lots of benefits compared to e.g. the US, but
allowing unbridled immigration means that in order to provide immigrants with
money, food, housing we'll have to raise the (already very high) taxes of the
working populace.

\- Because our welfare system provides so much, there's very little incentive
to find work, which again prevents people from integrating into society. If
immigrants don't need to work with Dutch people in order to survive, there's
little reason to learn to speak and write Dutch. There's also little reason to
adopt Dutch culture if you live in a muslim neighbourhood where everyone
speaks Arab anyway.

\- People from the Middle-East and countries like Morocco also seem to get
sick much more often compared to e.g. Dutch woman [0]. This puts a huge
pressure on our health system.

\- In Holland immigrants ("refugees") are given quickly a cheap house, while
many poor Dutch people have to wait in line. And we already have a housing
shortage with regards to cheap housing.

\- Woman will be less safe, more sexual attacks will happen on woman.

The whole situation in Europe is not sustainable and if politicians aren't
willing to listen to the voice of the people, at some point the people will
have to fend for themselves. At some point some Islamic attack will happen on
some Europeans, some Europeans will take revenge on Muslim people and then the
shit will hit the fan.

The 'funny' thing is most other minorities in our countries have integrated
properly. They are hard working members of society and don't demand certain
rights or exceptions because of their religion. There are no problems with
Vietnamese, Chinese, Indian, Indonesian (in Holland these are mostly from
Christian background), Polish, etc… people. Only big problem is with muslim
people. And I think it's because Arab-Muslim culture is incompatible with
Western culture.

What we're going to see in the coming year is more major terrorist attacks in
Europe. In Germany people have started to arm themselves because they're
afraid the police is not able to defend their loved ones again muslim
immigrants [0]. More countries will follow suit.

It's gonna be Yugoslavia 2.0 / Libanon 2.0 in Europe.

Which is why I'll leave this year.

\---

[0]:
[http://www.equityhealthj.com/content/3/1/8](http://www.equityhealthj.com/content/3/1/8)

[1]: [http://www.gatestoneinstitute.org/7088/germany-
weapons](http://www.gatestoneinstitute.org/7088/germany-weapons)

